# AMNPS advice



## mcfarljo (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi,

I"m considering the purchase of the AMNPS, but I'm unsure where would be the best place to put it in my smoker.  Any thoughts?  It's a Char Broil electric analog smoker.  I've tried asking Todd, but have been having trouble getting all of my questions answered and don't want to keep bugging him if he's busy.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Here's a picture:













photo.JPG



__ mcfarljo
__ Jun 2, 2014






It has the water pan on the left at the bottom and the wood chip holder on the right.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2014)

Mcfarljo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I"m considering the purchase of the AMNPS, but I'm unsure where would be the best place to put it in my smoker.  Any thoughts?  It's a Char Broil electric analog smoker.  I've tried asking Todd, but have been having trouble getting all of my questions answered and don't want to keep bugging him if he's busy.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Just looking at your interior, I would say just about anywhere around that water pan or chip holder may be too close to your heating element.

So I would think setting it on that third shelf from the top (lowest full shelf) would be your best bet, unless you want to build a "Mailbox" Mod for your AMNPS, and pipe the smoke in from there.

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2014)

I think the bottom grate may be the best spot as well


----------



## geerock (Jun 19, 2014)

The charbroil has even
less airflow than the gen 2 mes.  It holds moisture very well.  I have serious doubts the AMAZN will stay lit.


----------



## mcfarljo (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks, Bear.   I really appreciate your help.


----------



## mcfarljo (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah..Todd recommended that I add at least 2  extra 3/4 inch holes down by the drip pan and possibly a 3rd.  Would you put them all at the bottom by that little drip pan?  Would those holes impact my ability to get warmer temps?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 20, 2014)

Mcfarljo said:


> Yeah..Todd recommended that I add at least 2  extra 3/4 inch holes down by the drip pan and possibly a 3rd.  Would you put them all at the bottom by that little drip pan?  Would those holes impact my ability to get warmer temps?


Mailbox mod that Bear mentioned would probably be easier and more effective.   Basically, you go to Home Depot and buy a mailbox and some dryer duct tubing.  Total cost is something like $20 or thereabouts.

Do a forum search for Mailbox mod and you can get more details.

(The reason I say this is that even if you cut a few holes in your smoker as Todd and others advised, it still might not be enough for the AMNPS to work effectively.    On the other hand, the mailbox mod seems to work very well for everyone that does it.  I.e. it's a proven thing.)   Yeah, sucks to have to invest even more $$$, but the results are well worth it.


----------



## radioguy (Jun 20, 2014)

That Charbroil looks identical to Smoke Hollow.  

Here's what I did.  Don't use water pan at all. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158043/one-more-mailbox-mod-works-great#post_1138363

RG


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2014)

Mcfarljo said:


> Yeah..Todd recommended that I add at least 2  extra 3/4 inch holes down by the drip pan and possibly a 3rd.  Would you put them all at the bottom by that little drip pan?  Would those holes impact my ability to get warmer temps?


Sounds good, Todd knows his stuff. As for where to put them, I'd ask Todd.

I would say at the most, it would make your element kick on very slightly more often (probably not even noticeable), but you should have no problem with getting the heat up with that smoker.

I only recommend the Mailbox Mod as a last result, when nothing else works.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't ever feel you guys are bugging me......It's my JOB!

I even post my Cell# on the internet, so guys can call me if they have questions

Todd

Work (952)736-7678

Cell# (952)412-0484


----------



## gavin16 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Just looking at your interior, I would say just about anywhere around that water pan or chip holder may be too close to your heating element.
> 
> So I would think setting it on that third shelf from the top (lowest full shelf) would be your best bet, unless you want to build a "Mailbox" Mod for your AMNPS, and pipe the smoke in from there.
> 
> Bear


Not to hijack a thread, but it seems I have a very similar issue with my analog MES 30.  I'm preparing to do a mailbox mod on it, & with there only being a small 1/4" hole in the back for a vent, I have to drill into my smoker for the mod. Is that spot in between the bottom racks would be the best place as well, or near the wood tray? At a similar size used by RadioGuy? And would I need to add a bigger exhaust up high? 

Don't want to go messing up my smoker now that I'm starting to get the hang of this cooking deal. lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2014)

Gavin16 said:


> Not to hijack a thread, but it seems I have a very similar issue with my analog MES 30.  I'm preparing to do a mailbox mod on it, & with there only being a small 1/4" hole in the back for a vent, I have to drill into my smoker for the mod. Is that spot in between the bottom racks would be the best place as well, or near the wood tray? At a similar size used by RadioGuy? And would I need to add a bigger exhaust up high?
> 
> Don't want to go messing up my smoker now that I'm starting to get the hang of this cooking deal. lol


I'm sorry I can't help you on that, as my AMNPS works great in my MES 40, and I never had to do a mailbox mod, or anything else. I also only recommend that as a last resort.

If I were you I would PM DaveOmak. I think he's a Mailbox Mod Guru, and I'm sure will give you the help you need.

Bear


----------



## radioguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I just selected a place where I'd do the less damage.  Avoiding wires and supports.  It made sense for air / smoke flow.  Lower front right corner for air intake and upper left rear corner.  I used 3" exhaust pipe cheap and easy to work.  I shut down the exhaust 60-70% when cooking at higher temps (240-260).  So you can probably use 1"-2" on the exhaust side. Thats the reason I made mine adjustable.  I still have to install some sort of door gaskets as she leaks a bit...not too bad.

I hope Dave O chimes in.  My mod was based on his mailbox thread.

RG


----------



## gavin16 (Aug 21, 2014)

I researched some more and found some other analog mod threads, giving me a little better idea.  It's not like there is a big problem with mine the way it is now, though I have noticed it is burning through wood chips much faster than it started out, I'm replacing every hour at the latest because the chips are charred.  I know I'll for sure add a couple small holes at the bottom sides.  I don't know much about the air flow, but I can place it in the bottom & remove the drip tray if that is the best place.. then Where the water pan sits place an aluminum pan on that rack to collect drips. Normally I have my meat in a pan or in the rack below the pan anyways, so drippings are not a major deal.  

The good news is my AMNPS is delivered! The bad news I had it ship to my school house, because I didn't think it would be at my home before I left for school (just adds to the suspense hehe).  So when I get back I'll first try the AMNPS where my chip tray sits, and add couple holes to the sides.  

The idea of adding the mailbox was just an idea I've tossed around this week, because my buddy wants to add one to his smoker for a couple pork bellies he picked up.  Figured why not add one to my at the same time.  Keeping in mind as much moving around as I do (& the smoker, I stopped leaving it at home lol) something easy to take apart, & even smoke w/o the mailbox if necessary (but not a big deal if I can't)

Edit:  Gave a shout to Dave O, thanks Bear.


----------

